# Rant



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Had my wallet pinched last Thursday (great start to the bank holiday), since then all I seem to receive is blunt/rude letters from companies that have payments off the card.

Never missed a payment, but they are straight in on the, your payment failed pay up now of we'll cancel your love film, BMW warranty, vista print web site hosting etc, i only cancelled the card Friday Morning!!!.

Should get my new card tomorrow but I think I know what I'll be doing re love film and vista print, BMW not so straight forward 

******s, really wound me up.


----------

